# Mein Kampf - Hitler, in italiano. Pdf Ebook. Lettura online.



## admin (11 Gennaio 2016)

In Germania, dopo oltre 70 anni, il Mein Kampf è tornato in vendita in tutte le librerie. Ed i tedeschi hanno subito fatto razzìa del testo, che costa ben 59 euro. Ma una copia, su Amazon, avrebbe raggiunto il valore di 10.000 euro. 

Per chi fosse curioso e volesse leggerlo, vi proponiamo, di seguito, il link alla versione digitale in formato Ebook PDF.

Lo trovate QUI (copiate ed incollate il link nel browser) -) *exposingcommunism.com/La%20Mia%20Battaglia%20-%20Mein%20%20Kampf.pdf*


----------



## tifoso evorutto (11 Gennaio 2016)

L'ho letto, credo che in italia sia sempre stato in vendita,
io lo trovavo sempre nelle bancarelle dei libri nelle località turistiche della Romagna.

Comunque è una lettura sicuramente interessante, Hitler lo scrisse prima di arrivare al potere, se no si sarebbe ben guardato dal farlo.

Immaginatevi un Berlusconi che descriva quasi minuziosamente le tattiche con cui a inchiappettato gli italiani negli ultimi trentanni


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Gennaio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> L'ho letto, credo che in italia sia sempre stato in vendita,
> io lo trovavo sempre nelle bancarelle dei libri nelle località turistiche della Romagna.
> 
> Comunque è una lettura sicuramente interessante.



Anch'io l'ho sempre visto in giro, ma non l'ho mai preso né letto..in realtà ho sempre pensato che fosse un libro dove alla fine non ci trovi nulla di che scritto, insomma, non credo sia un'opera di alta filosofia o di chi sa quale pensiero politico/ideologico illuminato...
Di cosa tratta poi di preciso?

Mi chiedo comunque i tedeschi cosa credano di trovarci dentro..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Gennaio 2016)

Concordo con i due commenti sopra: sempre trovato nelle bancarelle.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (11 Gennaio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Anch'io l'ho sempre visto in giro, ma non l'ho mai preso né letto..in realtà ho sempre pensato che fosse un libro dove alla fine non ci trovi nulla di che scritto, insomma, non credo sia un'opera di alta filosofia o di chi sa quale pensiero politico/ideologico illuminato...
> Di cosa tratta poi di preciso?
> 
> Mi chiedo comunque i tedeschi cosa credano di trovarci dentro..



Descrive soprattutto le tecniche utilizzate per l'ascesa al potere dei nazisti, 
la parte più interessante è nei capitoli che indicano le stategie di manipolazione delle masse, credo che siano attuali e utilizzate ancor oggi.

Vi è anche qualche riferimento razzista, ma nulla di che e un attacco ai capitalisti oltre che ovviamente ai comunisti, in fin dei conti all'inizio era un ideologia nazional socialista (appunto nazista) non molto dissimile a quelle odierne, chiaramente poi è scappato tutto di mano, come accadrebbe anche oggi se prevalessero.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Gennaio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Descrive soprattutto le tecniche utilizzate per l'ascesa al potere dei nazisti,
> la parte più interessante è nei capitoli che indicano le stategie di manipolazione delle masse, credo che siano attuali e utilizzate ancor oggi.
> 
> Vi è anche qualche riferimento razzista, ma nulla di che e un attacco ai capitalisti oltre che ovviamente ai comunisti, in fin dei conti all'inizio era un ideologia nazional socialista (appunto nazista) non molto dissimile a quelle odierne, chiaramente poi è scappato tutto di mano, come accadrebbe anche oggi se prevalessero.



Capisco, bé allora magari può essere anche interessante..credo pure io molte tecniche di manipolazione usate in passato siano ancora in voga, magari con strumenti differenti...

Certo che i giornali ci vanno sempre a nozze co ste notizie, voglio dire, pare si tratti di un testo satanico che uno lo legge e dopo 5 minuti che l'ha posato si mette a dare fuoco al primo ebreo che incontra..immagino già le reazioni indignate che accusano di antisemitismo chi lo compra


----------



## tifoso evorutto (11 Gennaio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Capisco, bé allora magari può essere anche interessante..credo pure io molte tecniche di manipolazione usate in passato siano ancora in voga, magari con strumenti differenti...
> 
> Certo che i giornali ci vanno sempre a nozze co ste notizie, voglio dire, pare si tratti di un testo satanico che uno lo legge e dopo 5 minuti che l'ha posato si mette a dare fuoco al primo ebreo che incontra..immagino già le reazioni indignate che accusano di antisemitismo chi lo compra



Non nego che io lo comprai per farmi quattro risate leggendo chi sa quali teorie razziste, invece parla appunto soprattutto di manipolazione delle masse, ciò lo renderebbe quasi un testo da adottare a scuola, Hitler lo scrisse prima di arrivare al potere, poi non l'avrebbe mai fatto.


Immaginatevi un Berlusconi che scrive un libro in cui indica minuziosamente tutte le strategie con cui ha infinocchiato gli italiani negli ultimi trentanni.


----------



## Marilson (12 Gennaio 2016)

e' un libro imbarazzante per la puerilita' e semplicita' con cui trattano gli argomenti. In un'ottica razionale e cinica, ho voluto leggerlo per capire se c'era una sorta di "intelligenza" (se cosi si puo' definire..) o coerenza intellettuale nelle teorie da lui portante. Niente. Nulla. Il Mein Kampf e' una raccolta di qualunquismo imperante nella Germania del primo dopoguerra, si doveva per forza trovare trovare un capro espiatorio (gli Ebrei) alla frustrazione generale per aver perso la guerra. In aggiunta, c'e' tutta la frustrazione personale di Hitler per i suoi fallimenti personali (indigenza, non essere entrato all'Accademia delle Arti ecc.). Mi aspettavo decisamente di piu'


----------



## tifoso evorutto (12 Gennaio 2016)

Marilson ha scritto:


> e' un libro imbarazzante per la puerilita' e semplicita' con cui trattano gli argomenti. In un'ottica razionale e cinica, ho voluto leggerlo per capire se c'era una sorta di *"intelligenza"* (se cosi si puo' definire..) o *coerenza intellettuale* nelle teorie da lui portante. Niente. Nulla. Il Mein Kampf e' una raccolta di qualunquismo imperante nella Germania del primo dopoguerra, si doveva per forza trovare trovare un capro espiatorio (gli Ebrei) alla frustrazione generale per aver perso la guerra. In aggiunta, c'e' tutta la frustrazione personale di Hitler per i suoi fallimenti personali (indigenza, non essere entrato all'Accademia delle Arti ecc.). Mi aspettavo decisamente di piu'



"Intelligenza" "coerenza intellettuale" in un libro scritto dal dittatore "pazzo" per eccellenza? al massimo potevi sperare di trovarvi della "lucida follia" tipica di questi personaggi sanguinolenti, invece fu solo molto furbo a cavalcare il malcontento dell'epoca.

dimentichi che Hitler con quelle teorie ha preso il potere in Germania quasi senza colpo ferire.


Invece è ancor molto utile per comprendere i fenomeni "Berlusconi" e " Salvini" e come mai si dia ancor oggi tutto quel credito a personaggi palesemente vuoti di contenuti.


----------



## Eziomare (13 Gennaio 2016)

Ho quello della kaos ediz. nella libreria ancora immacolato, mai avuto il coraggio di leggerlo, nemmeno al cesso


----------

